# 2009 Nissan GT-R Deliveries Set To Begin July 7th



## dascrow (Oct 17, 2007)

Nissan today announced that deliveries of the all-new 2009 Nissan GT-R are scheduled to begin on Monday, July 7, 2008. More than 1,700 of the exotic 480-horsepower GT-R supercars, or approximately 70% of the first year allocation for the US market, have already been spoken for since the announcement of a pre-sale ordering program last January.

The 2009 Nissan GT-R has a MSRP of $69,850 for the GT-R and $71,900 for the GT-R Premium model Destination & Handling (D&H) is $1,000. The GT-R is available only through officially certified Nissan dealers that have met a number of strict sales, service and facilities commitments, including dedicating a master technician to GT-R service. A searchable listing of the 671 GT-R Certified Nissan dealers is available to consumers on nissanusa.com.

"After years of speculation and anticipation, the wait for a U.S.-spec Nissan GT-R is over," said Al Castignetti, vice president and general manager, Nissan Division, Nissan North America, Inc. "GT-R is one supercar that more than lives up to its promise, with independent testing by the leading auto enthusiasts magazines and online sites producing performance results that only a handful of production cars have ever attained - much less at a $70,000 MSRP."

[Source: TopSpeed]
2009 Nissan GT-R deliveries set to begin July 7th - Top Speed


----------

